# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ese Mbi Mediokër

## Askusho

*AZEM SHKRELI
*

Për kulturën e një populli, jo vetëm për kulturën, koha më e ligë është koha e mediokërve. Jo pse ata sjellin e krijojnë kohën e ligë, sado që i ndihmojnë të krijohet, por se me shfaqjen dhe praninë e tyre tregojnë sa është ora në një kulturë e shoqëri. Shfaqja e mediokërve bëhet shpejt, vërshuese, pushtuese dhe pastaj sunduese. Ajo nxjerr krye në tregun e lëkundur të vlerave dhe merr misionin përmbysës të këtij tregu. Interesi i mediokërve është pikërisht lëkundja, zhvendosja, dhe përmbysja. 
Mediokrit janë, në mënyrë latente, të armiqësuar me hierarkinë e vlerave. Ata janë të interesuar ta shkonstituojnë dhe ta shpërbëjnë përherë rregullin civilizues të kësaj hierarkie. Jo për të përsosur dhe ngritur shkallat dhe pikët kulmore të saj, të cilat si arrijnë dhe si prekin dot, po për ti rrafshuar ato, për ti shpallur të gabuara, joekzistente, dhe të padrejta ndaj tyre, sipas kaçikut të tyre të cilin e cilësojnë pikërisht hapat e imtë e të vocërr, mundësitë e kufizuara krijuese e vepruese. Shkonstituimi, përmbysja dhe rindërtimi, masë e të cilit do të jetë patjetër personaliteti dhe vepra e tyre modeste në fushat e të cilëve, zakonisht, u shpifen, u premton atyre të vetmen gjasë, sado të rreme, ta vënë lart e më lart gurin e tyre në ngrehinën e vlerave, sado të rreme. 
Mediokrit kurrë nuk lirohen nga kjo lakmi e tyre, nga ky mëtim i tyre fatkeq. Dalëngadalë, prirja e tyre e kufizuar për të bërë diç të vetën, shterpësia e vullnetit të tyre për tu përmendur e për tu dalluar, vetë e ushtron mjeshtërinë e prosperimit të lehtë e të pamundimshëm. Ata sogjojnë me vigjilencë të posaçme të mos u kapërcejë asnjë gjasë dhe asnjë mundësi e tillë. 
Mediokrët kanë një epërsi të pakontestueshme. Ata përherë bëjnë shumicën. Ky raport i favorit të tyre është i përhershëm. Kjo ndodh për shkak të një fakti përherë të pandryshueshëm dhe, për fat të mirë, të pamëshirë: Asnjë kulturë, asnjë fushëveprim i rëndësishëm, në asnjë kohë dhe në asnjë histori nuk ka patur fatin që shumicën ta bëjnë më të mirët krijues e veprimtarë, më të mirat vlera. Atë përherë e kanë bërë dhe do ta bëjnë ata që ndodhen përfundi tyre dhe nga masa e të tillëve rekrutohet përherë armata e madhe e mediokërve. 
Duke qenë shumicë, mediokrit rreshtohen e organizohen shpejt dhe pa mosmarrëveshje të mëdha. Si rreth njerëzish të cilët i afron dhe i lidh fat i njëjtë, domethënë i horizonteve, i prirjeve e i mundësive të kufizuara, ata krijojnë shpejt rrjetin e tyre, duke pushtuar sa më shumë hapësirë, rreth vetes i rreshtojnë e i afrojnë të vetët, domethënë ata të cilët i dinë si veten, sepse mes të njëjtëve e të barabartë për nga mundësitë, jo por për nga pamundësitë, konkurenca nuk është as e drojshme as e vështirë. Ajo u jep të gjithëve gjasë të barabartë të duken e të dallohen sado pak apo të mos dallohet asnjëri më shumë seç e konsiderojnë ata të lejueshme. Ndaj as lufta për të zënë e mbajtur kryet e karvanit, kur bëhet mes tyre, nuk është aq e ashpër. E vërteta, ata të gjithë bëjnë një karvan pa krye. Ata regjenerojnë, dhe shumëzojnë vetëveten. Pushteti i tyre, si pushteti i shumicës, përmes këtij lloji të barazimit të hansavet, që është një barazim të paaftësh, mund të zgjasë me pasoja të shumëanshme dhe të shumëfishta. 
Mbretëria e mediokërve shtrihet me agresivitet të posaçëm në kulturë, në art, në shkencë, në të gjitha fushat e ndjeshme e të rëndësishëm të jetës shoqërore. Ata nxitohen të marrin në duart e veta pikat kyçe të vlerësimit, të gjykimit, të vendosjes. Ata pushtojnë forumet, institucionet, mjetet e informimit publik, redaksitë, botimet, duke krijuar gjithandej dhe me shpejtësi të madhe mekanizma mbrojtës e refuzues ndaj shfaqjes, afrimit dhe depërtimit të kujtdo që mund tua kërcënojë shansën e madhe. Dhe rrethi i tyre mbyllet. Nga ky rreth që ka prirja për zgjerim e shtrirje epidemike imitohen zëra të rremë të forumeve, të institucioneve, të kulturës, të shkencës, zëra të rremë të mediumeve, të opinionit dhe, qoftë larg, të popullit, të kombit. Imitohen, pra, zëra të shumicës. Mediokrët bëhen pozitë, sepse përfaqësojnë pozitën e shumicës. Të tjerët, ata që nuk i përkasin këtij rrethi të tyre, këtij lloji të shumicës, ata të cilëve u është përcaktuar fati të bëjnë përherë pakicën, janë opozitë. Radha e peshës dhe e shkallëve të vlerave çrregullohet. Promovohet anarkia e kompetencës së mendimit e të gjykimit kritik. 
Asnjë vepër, asnjë vlerë e njëmendtët më nuk është e gjerë. Hapësira krijuese dhe verpruese në cilëndo fushë që përfshin lëngata e tillë mbushet me zbrazëri dhe amulli nëpër të cilën e kanë zor të lëvizin dhe të bëjnë shenj ide, projekte, vepra dhe vlera të njëmendëta. Nëse nuk kapërthehen nga merimanga e heshtjes dhe indeferencës lënguese, e cila mbulon përherë mykun e amullive të tilla, ato do të goditen patjetër nga injorime, mënjanime, minimizime, margjinalizime e diskualifikime gjithëfarësh. Sepse smira e mediokërve nuk duron të prishet rendi i studimit të saj. Ajo shqetësohet seriozisht nga çdo e arritur serioze e tjetrit, ajo rebelohet, xhindoset, bëhet ndëshkuese. 
Gjë të re skemi thënë po thamë që strukturat e burokracive administrative dhe politike asnjë herë skanë dëshmuar vullnet e interesim të konfrontohen me regjime mediokrish dhe ky fakt nuk është i pashpjegim. Paaftësinë, mosprirjen, mosdijen dhe moskompetencën e tyre mediokrit përherë e kompensojnë me dëgjueshmëri shembullore. 
Një grimëz konsideratë mbase gjendet për këtë raport brinjas mes mediokërve e krijuesve. Gjersa të parët, duke u përpjekur të nxjerrin kokën sado pak dhe në çfarëdo mënyre nga gëzhoja e trishtuese e anonimitetit, përpiqen për ekzistencë, të dytët përpiqen për më shumë se aq: ata përpiqen për rezultate që dallohen, që bëjnë shenjë, që bëjnë vlerat, për kulme që lëvizin zhvillimin. Dhe nëse në motivin e të parëve, megjithatë, ka diç njerëzore, motive i të dytëve është dyfish njerëzor dhe i domosdoshëm. Fatkeqsia e mediokërve, e kohës që i pjell dhe jona që i kemi, është se ata kurrë nuk janë të zotët ta kuptojnë këtë fakt. 
Të përsërisim dhe ta përfundojmë: Për kulturën e një populli, jo vetëm për kulturën, koha më e ligë është koha e mediokërve. Cila është kjo koha jonë dhe sa është ora?

----------

